# Mitchell's Bay Pike in May/June?



## WPM

Thinking about a trip to LSC next month. We've been to Mitchell's Bay in Sept and the grass was pretty tough to handle. 
Anyone know how the pike fishing would be in late May/early June?
Looks like good water (and by targeting pike we should avoid season/species issues?)

Appreciate any info.

WPM


----------



## Saugeye Tom

WPM said:


> Thinking about a trip to LSC next month. We've been to Mitchell's Bay in Sept and the grass was pretty tough to handle.
> Anyone know how the pike fishing would be in late May/early June?
> Looks like good water (and by targeting pike we should avoid season/species issues?)
> 
> Appreciate any info.
> 
> WPM


THE PIKE ARE ON FIRE AT THE END OF MAY CANT KEEP EM OFF A RAPALA / SPINNER BAIT


----------



## ncanitano

That is in Canadian water, right?


----------



## G.lock

I have done well fishing for pike out of Mitchell's Bay, always have some smallies butt in but I do target pike.
Try around Johnsons island, the Snye, and farther up the northeastern shore.
Used to always get a Walpole license but recently I've heard you don't need one, I'd check on that. Internet info is always questionable.


----------



## fastwater

ncanitano said:


> That is in Canadian water, right?


Yep!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ncanitano said:


> That is in Canadian water, right?


Yup


----------



## Bassthumb

Mitchell's is one of the best cold water areas in the lake. Unfortunately smb fishing is not permitted during those times


----------



## G.lock

Not advocating breaking Canadian law by fishing for smallies out of season. Just pointing out that you are probably going to have a couple bust your pike bait. Just turn release them and maybe move if a second shows up.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Walpole is one of the better areas for pike in the entire lake


----------



## ohiojmj

Targeting smallmouth in Ontario out of season is prohibited? I know it is in MI. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ohiojmj said:


> Targeting smallmouth in Ontario out of season is prohibited? I know it is in MI.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not anymore the muskie law changed too all cpr now


----------



## WPM

Saugeye Tom said:


> Not anymore the muskie law changed too all cpr now


I'm not sure what that means - can you clarify? We don't want to run afoul of anybody's regs. We just want to fish for pike. How can you indicate/prove that any one species is your target?


----------



## sady dog

They (meanIng the Ontario DNR ) will come out of no where and check you. Ask what your fishing for. Look for lisc and alcoholic beverages maybe check your live well. They really can’t prove your targeting bass. Unless your sitting on top of a field of beds bouncing a tube jig. 
I used to take guys up every year during that time and stay at waterway camp or the duck club, got to expensive, and it seemed like all we caught was walleye. Lol. I would suggest getting a Walpole lisc That way you can at least get out of wind and get up into the back country and reeds. There are some really good pockets of fish in the reeds. Take a long pole to push through it You’ll kill your electric.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

You can't prove it. I always keep up on the laws in places where I fish. If it's a out of season fish , just release it. You'll have no problems. They don't want to run all the sportsman dollars out of their country.


----------



## willy heft

Saugeye Tom said:


> You can't prove it. I always keep up on the laws in places where I fish. If it's a out of season fish , just release it. You'll have no problems. They don't want to run all the sportsman dollars out of their country.


My brother is a member of a duck and fishing club in mitchell's bay and we have been going in may and june for over 5 years with no problems.We fish for all fish what ever bites and release all fish.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

willy heft said:


> My brother is a member of a duck and fishing club in mitchell's bay and we have been going in may and june for over 5 years with no problems.We fish for all fish what ever bites and release all fish.


GOOD DEAL I AGREE 100 PERCENT


----------

